# Abdominal Procedures



## amecey (Aug 12, 2010)

I am a new anesthesia coder and I am looking for some examples of when to use the 00700 and the 00800. These two codes are very confusing to me and I am not sure when to use these vs the 00400. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't bill anesthesia for abdominal procedures. But if you would purchase an Anesthesia cross coder book  and you are aware of the CPT then it will make it helpful to narrow your chocies. What was the CPT for the surgery?


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Aug 15, 2010)

i dont have my crosswalk book handy, came across your post and found this on an online search

00700 series is for the UPPER portion of the abdomen--(this is for internal)
00800 series is for the LOWER portion of the abdomen-- (this is for internal)
00400 code is for the integumentary system only. 


hope this helps


----------

